
Sliding Boxes and Captions with JQuery - ksvs
http://buildinternet.com/live/boxes/
======
_pius
link to the tutorial itself: [http://buildinternet.com/2009/03/sliding-boxes-
and-captions-...](http://buildinternet.com/2009/03/sliding-boxes-and-captions-
with-jquery/)

